# 1941 Mercury Pacemaker Very Rare Fender light Found



## npence (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought this Mercury pacemaker over a year ago. when I got it I noticed there was a lot of Holes drilled in the front fender and thought that was strange because I have only seen them with the front load Torpedo Light or the Mercury, western flyer fender ornament. so I did some research and found this ad showing a train light on the front fender. 





so I got a Rollfast fender light and the guts of the light matched the holes exactly. I did see a girls bike with it on there and noticed it was different then the rollfast light but very similar. So I began the Hunt for this light by posting a want ad on this site and Scott the Owner of this site replayed saying this must be a Very Very Rare light because he never seen one before and never knew the Pacemaker came with a Light like this. I figured at that point it was going to be a Very Tough Piece to find. So This Past weekend went to a Local Collectors House and was digging threw some of his stuff routing threw draws and what not and Found My holy Grail of lights and Knew that was the one I needed that I thought I would never find and got even luckier that he sold it to me. So I brought it home and put it on the bike and found That it was in the same red primer state as the bike. so I called the guy I bought the bike from and asked him where He got the bike. He bought it from the same guy The other collector got a whole bunch of parts from several years ago and He didnt know that it took this special train light. so the bike and light have been separated for many years and this weekend found each other for the rest of there Life. Now Im on the hunt for the lens for this light. 











This is the only Boys Mercury I have seen with this Train Light so How rare are these things. If you have a merc with one on please post.


----------



## slick (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome story Nate and killer score! I'd still love to have that bike!


----------



## twjensen (Feb 1, 2012)

Great story and even better bike, you do come up with some doozies..ride on.


----------



## npence (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, slick there was one time I thought about selling this bike but now i have the missing light I believe it will be a keeper for quit awhile.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 1, 2012)

That should be a keeper. Nice bike!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 2, 2012)

Some things are just meant to be - good for you!


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2012)

WOW! Nice find.


----------



## chitown (Feb 2, 2012)

Great story, great ride... yup that would qualify as a keeper!


----------



## npence (Feb 3, 2012)

Hopefully my dad and I will find time this year to restore this bike. I'm thinking about painting it red and white but that is still up in the air. What color do you guys think I should paint it. Thanks, Nate


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Well Nate, it seems both of us are finding the parts we need! Good luck!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm digging the two tone blue in the ad! That would make a nice display. v/r Shawn



npence said:


> Hopefully my dad and I will find time this year to restore this bike. I'm thinking about painting it red and white but that is still up in the air. What color do you guys think I should paint it. Thanks, Nate


----------



## elginkid (Feb 3, 2012)

Take the bike in the picture...everything that is royal blue becomes black (or a very deep brown/maroon), everything light blue becomes a nice art deco buttery yellow, and pick out the streamlined parts in Red like they did in the advertisement.

Wes


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 3, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm digging the two tone blue in the ad! That would make a nice display. v/r Shawn




I concur. Go with this.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 4, 2012)

*Paint*



npence said:


> Hopefully my dad and I will find time this year to restore this bike. I'm thinking about painting it red and white but that is still up in the air. What color do you guys think I should paint it. Thanks, Nate




Nate, killer bike!
Consider painting it a less seen factory original color option, if your going for a correct resto.
If red was offered and you like it, perfect.

If I owned the bike...The ad scheme in dark brown and cocoa brown reverse with ivory accents.

Man that is one cool bike


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 4, 2012)

That is one hell of a good looking bike you got there and the chances of finding that light and putting it back on the bike it came from? Wow as for the paint scheme I would go for whats in the add it looks really good.


----------



## npence (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought about painting it the same as the ad but don't know if I will be able to match the colors right plus I'm painting my super cruiser blue and light blue. But I will toss around the idea. What all color combos did this bike come in.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2012)

That is one of the coolest bikes I even seen.  I need one!


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 25, 2014)

npence said:


> I bought this Mercury pacemaker over a year ago. when I got it I noticed there was a lot of Holes drilled in the front fender and thought that was strange because I have only seen them with the front load Torpedo Light or the Mercury, western flyer fender ornament. so I did some research and found this ad showing a train light on the front fender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well Nick,I am so glad you posted this as this past weekend I got the same bike in that add and mine had a western flyer fender ornament.When I looked under the fender,there is actually 3 holes.Then after seeing this add.It all makes sense,as that train style light prob takes 3 screws to attach.The person I got it from tryed to restore the bike and did a pretty good job,but the wrong scheme,so I will prob follow the scheme depicted in the add.I have a feeling the train light bike may be very rare as this is the 1st add or bike I have seen with it on it.If possible pls post your bikes pics again.thx=]


----------



## npence (Jan 26, 2014)

Here it is still in red primer waiting on paint.


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 26, 2014)

npence said:


> View attachment 134042
> Here it is still in red primer waiting on paint.




Nice,I have a Shelby train light that almost looks identical,I may use.I do notice our racks are diff.I think mine is the standard.My bike may be a Western Flyer pacemaker,either way I have 3 holes on my front fender for something to mount to.I am prob just going to give this a proper repaint and ride the piss out of it=]


----------



## npence (May 3, 2016)

Well 4 yrs later finally got it painted. My dad painted it days before the AA show. Heard rumors about people talking about the headlight doesn't belong on the bike. But it does and turned out awesome. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (May 3, 2016)

Turned out beautifully.

Nick.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 4, 2016)

VERY sharp bike. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## sprocket man (May 5, 2016)

I can still kick myself in the butt for selling that extremely great, beautiful , good condition,
cheaply priced headlite to Nate. !!!!!


----------



## npence (May 5, 2016)

sprocket man said:


> I can still kick myself in the butt for selling that extremely great, beautiful , good condition,
> cheaply priced headlite to Nate. !!!!!



It was just meant to be back on the bike where it started in the first place. Thanks again Tom


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (May 5, 2016)

Saw the bike at Ann Arbor. Drop dead gorgeous! Beautiful style and colors.


----------



## kreika (Jan 6, 2017)

npence said:


> It was just meant to be back on the bike where it started in the first place. Thanks again Tom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Can you make lightning strike twice? Any doubters out there here's real guts on a original fender.


----------

